# RAW feeding the Ian Dunbar way?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know I shouldn't be on here as I am on my hols but I have been reading my Ian Dunbar puppy training book and have a question that maybe the raw feeders can help me with. The fab Dr Dunbar suggests not using a bowl for food initially and reccomends using Kong toys to feed or using kibble as a reward, saving liver for high value rewards. All makes sense except I am hoping to switch Daisy to raw within a couple of weeks of collecting her. Please can anyone offer suggestions other than filling the kong with mince. I did think that maybe giving a chicken wing is the equivalent as it takes longer to eat? Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter really cant be bothered with a kong. He is such a fussy eater he will only eat his food if it's in his bowl.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im also using this book for Buddy and have been feeding him his kibble in his Kong's,im also switching when his packet of kibble runs out to NI.

I think this way of feeding is a way of getting the puppy to love chewing kongs rather then anything else,and it does say after a few weeks he should be a kong chewaholic,so im sure if you want to feed raw after three or four weeks that wouldnt be a problem you can then fill his kong with either peanut butter or cream cheese or there are other options that are protien based (lots of people on here to ask)

Also for treets i use liver or mild cheese

Hope this helps


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have nt read the book but I dont see why you cant put your NI in the kong, if thats the way you want to feed x


----------

